
How I launch a product in few weeks - victorlin
https://medium.com/@fangpenlin/how-i-launch-a-product-in-few-weeks-f133e7146741
======
adentranter
Congrats,

This is really neat, however don't own an Ipad but have wanted the ability to
share realtime drawings with different devices.

Hows the traction going?

~~~
victorlin
like I mentioned in the article, I found no solution for iPad, so I built one
for myself. So I am not really sure what's the solution out there for devices
other than iPad.

However, there is smart whiteboard device out there in market, like

Google's Jamboard
[https://gsuite.google.com/jamboard/](https://gsuite.google.com/jamboard/)

Microsoft's Surface Hub [https://www.microsoft.com/microsoft-surface-hub/en-
us](https://www.microsoft.com/microsoft-surface-hub/en-us)

They are not cheap thought.

And for the traction, I just started marketing, time is too short, I don't
have the data yet.

